# Auger Jam in my Quadrafire pellet stove.



## kslucy (Feb 22, 2010)

I own a Quadrafire Mt Vernon pellet stove ( for about 1.5 yrs). Recently my stove cuts off due to an "auger jam". I've tried to have it repaired twice, once it was just cleaned and the second time an auger was replaced. It tries to burn and the flame just comes and goes for about an hour and then it just cuts out. Does anyone have any suggestions why it keeps cutting out on me?  Or if anyone can suggest a good repair company to fix it, I would greatly appreciate it. BTW, I live in the Cleveland, OH area and if it helps I'm burning hardwood pellets ( American Wood Fibers).


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.woodheatstoves.com/newblog/?p=38

quad feed motor troubleshooting...


----------



## Meneillys (Feb 23, 2010)

The only time we have had an auger jam was due to lots of fines in the auger. They built up and packed in around the auger. Used a vacuum on it and no more jams.


----------



## torryh (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  There are no fines in the auger.  We took it apart today and it was completely clean.  If we keep pushing to reset button, it starts right up again.  I've tried to contact tech support for Quadra Fire since last Thursday, and can't find a time when I can talk to anyone.  (So Handy)!  I've talked to three different repairmen, and all three have a different answer.  One says it's a vacume issue, one says it's the control board and one says it's the auger motor.  Didn't know where to start, so I just ordered a new feed motor.


----------



## pip3398 (Feb 23, 2012)

tater said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.  There are no fines in the auger.  We took it apart today and it was completely clean.  If we keep pushing to reset button, it starts right up again.  I've tried to contact tech support for Quadra Fire since last Thursday, and can't find a time when I can talk to anyone.  (So Handy)!  I've talked to three different repairmen, and all three have a different answer.  One says it's a vacume issue, one says it's the control board and one says it's the auger motor.  Didn't know where to start, so I just ordered a new feed motor.



You can test a quad feed motor by hooking to 110V (white and black wires). Hold the motor bracket and try to stop the spring from rotating by holding it.  If it stops easily, replace it.  If it doesn't then it is fine.

Best way to check the vacuum switch is to blow out the tube from it (it gets sawdust in the tube).  If it still doesn't work try jumpering the wires that go to it.  If it works fine then replace the vac switch.


----------



## rparker (Feb 23, 2012)

Did any of the repairmen check or replace any of the snap disks?
Kinda sounds like the problem I was having and I replaced snap disk #2 and that fixed it for a while.  BUT...that was not the real cause.
When I went to pull out the "offending" snap disk I noticed that the spade connectors were very loose.  A couple of tweaks with needle nose pliers (stove unplugged) and haven't had any issues since.
Maybe not your problem or fix but sometimes it really is that simple.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 24, 2012)

rparker said:
			
		

> Did any of the repairmen check or replace any of the snap disks?
> Kinda sounds like the problem I was having and I replaced snap disk #2 and that fixed it for a while.  BUT...that was not the real cause.
> When I went to pull out the "offending" snap disk I noticed that the spade connectors were very loose.  A couple of tweaks with needle nose pliers (stove unplugged) and haven't had any issues since.
> Maybe not your problem or fix but sometimes it really is that simple.




I had a similar problem with snap#2.   Connection was loose and melted the connector.  After by passing had an auger jam error a couple of times right afterwards.

BIH


----------



## rickwai (Feb 24, 2012)

pip3398 said:
			
		

> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If this stove is only 1.5 yrs old it should be a AE which I thought all the motors are 12v so it will run on a battery? 110v would explode the auger motor.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 24, 2012)

rickwai said:
			
		

> pip3398 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it 1.5 yrs old the electronics should still be under warranty.


----------



## pip3398 (Feb 24, 2012)

BIGISLANDHIKERS said:
			
		

> rickwai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was saying he only had it for 1.5 years, not that it was that old.  If it is an AE then there are no black and white wires to the auger motor and your right it should be under warranty.


----------



## iamdrumming (Feb 24, 2012)

Join the club.. my Quad Castille insert is doing the same thing.
I thought it was Snap Disk #2 as I have it bypassed. But its still shutting down on its own..
We broke down and asked a dealer to come look at it (again).
I'm not too confident they'll find the problem.
Once I get the $$, I'm putting in a real (wood) stove!!


----------



## pip3398 (Feb 24, 2012)

IamDrumming said:
			
		

> Join the club.. my Quad Castille insert is doing the same thing.
> I thought it was Snap Disk #2 as I have it bypassed. But its still shutting down on its own..
> We broke down and asked a dealer to come look at it (again).
> I'm not too confident they'll find the problem.
> Once I get the $$, I'm putting in a real (wood) stove!!



Jumper out the vacuum switch instead.  It is more likely the cause.  Have you cleaned the exhaust etc this year? If that works and the stove is clean, all gaskets in good shape and the exhaust fan sounds normal, replace the vacuum switch.  If that does not fix it, check for lights coming on on the control box.  First green at 200 deg on the thermocouple then at 600 red.  If it never gets red then it would be the thermocouple either out of position or bad.


----------



## PerfectaDude (Feb 25, 2012)

Does your auger motor have the 'capacitor' modification? Perhaps it needs it?


----------



## annapurna845 (Jan 22, 2013)

found this article if it helps
http://wiseheat.com/reviews/7093/Quadra-Fire-Mt-Vernon-AE


----------

